# Some More Tattoo work



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitly taking off with tattoo work.Went to daytona 2 weeks back on family business and did a few and a few after i got back.Here are some more pictures of a few more i have done the fast few weeks.Definitly getting better.









This was a cover up of an arm band he had that was barbed wire


















This one was the first of its kind.A trampstamp tribal with NO black outlines.Just 2 colors.was very difficult.








This was all done by freehand drawing.No stencils.Its a dragon and snake.Unfinished but about 11 hours so far in it.Alot more details and colors going in.









The bird was already there.I just added the flowers and butterfly


















The eye in the wing was very detailed










This was my first 3d tat so i think it came out pretty good











A tattoo with a tattoo.I thought it was pretty cool










This one is not finished.Time ran out





















This is the start to a florida gators tat.Gonna add the gators lettering and do some wicked orange and blue tribla around it.










This was some wings she had done that she hated cause they was 2 far apart.My solution was to put a ferry in the middle so this was what we came up with.
BEFORE









AFTER.were gonna add some grass and flowers and stuff eventually.









Thanks for looking.I had a few others but they were on boobs and places i cant really post the pics.


----------



## jrs1957 (Aug 4, 2009)

Real nice color on the tattoos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great job blending the dragon and the barbed wire armband.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

What ink you use? I ask cause the colors look great! I use StarBrite and have awesome results with them. The green dragon is my fav, but my wife and daughter like the elephant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

PAWGhunter said:


> What ink you use? I ask cause the colors look great! I use StarBrite and have awesome results with them. The green dragon is my fav, but my wife and daughter like the elephant. Thanks for sharing.


Really dont have a ceartian ink.I use all kinds.I have my favorites in ceartian brands.I really love MOMS Agent orange and Intenze.I think overall Intenze has the brightest.I like some starbright like country blue.I think alot of it has to do with the machine setting and needle grouping i use to pack the color without tearing them up.Im now testing the eternal inks and Lipstick red by eternal is the brightest red hands down.It heals as bright as it went it.Eternal true blue is nice also.Im gonna try more eternal inks next time i order.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

And they wash right off with soap and water, huh?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work there, Will.

Who's the doctor you are working under?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Nice work there, Will.
> 
> Who's the doctor you are working under?


Why do you always have to be a douchebag.Do you ask every painter and contractor on here for there license and insurance information when they post pics of there work.The doc im under is a friend of the family wich i actually had a few that was willing to sign for me.remember i did stucco for years and did several doctors homes.It wasnt that difficult and it really means crap its just a dumbass florida statute..Its under there "supervision" but they dont even have to be present.They just sign you off once a year on a piece of paper.I also have my red cross pathogens class cert wich is not even a requirement and also Refuse to use an autoclave since ALL of my equipment is disposable wich alot of artist actually reuse needles till there autoclave is breeding hepatitis.I Clean all my machines twice before each client once with bleach 12/75 mix and than with Madacide.Have not 1 client with any complaints or even a simple skin infection. out of over 100 ive done..Any more dumbass questions asshole?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You're awfully touchy.

Just a simple question.


----------



## Cap'n Davey1 (Jun 18, 2010)

er... shouldn't this be in Off Topic... not General Discussion?

General Discussion- General Fishing and Boating Chat -Anything goes but please watch your language and keep it related to fishing and boating.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Watch out Davey, Will might call you bad names for asking simple questions.


----------



## Cap'n Davey1 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish the Admins were more responsive to things like this and moved these types of threads to where they (should) be.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Nice work there, Will.
> 
> Who's the doctor you are working under?


Joe,

No need for this type of provocation. If you have an issue with *Desperado*'s qualifications, address it via pm's or in person.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Cap'n Davey said:


> I wish the Admins were more responsive to things like this and moved these types of threads to where they (should) be.


like it matters. have you seen everything that's in general discussion? not even close to all being related to fishing. big deal.

not to derail. will, like your stuff man. you got some skills there for sure.


----------



## Cap'n Davey1 (Jun 18, 2010)

K-Bill said:


> like it matters. have you seen everything that's in general discussion?


What do you think I was referring to? It does matter because things like this clutter the boards. (Some) of us would prefer the Admins to keep up on this and for posters to use common sense. 

But hey, if you don't mind the clutter....


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Cap'n Davey said:


> What do you think I was referring to? It does matter because things like this clutter the boards. (Some) of us would prefer the Admins to keep up on this and for posters to use common sense.
> 
> But hey, if you don't mind the clutter....


Kinda like your post cluttering up and derailing my thread.Wheres an admin when you need one.I think when you have been a member here for more than a month and have at least a couple hundred post that will give you a little more right to be a forum nazi.Untill than drop it in a PM box or add it to the forum suggestions section.Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> Kinda like your post cluttering up and derailing my thread.Wheres an admin when you need one.I think when you have been a member here for more than a month and have at least a couple hundred post that will give you a little more right to be a forum nazi.Untill than drop it in a PM box or add it to the forum suggestions section.Thank you and have a great day.



Agreed. Who gives a shit what section it is in? I personally don't care for tattoos and think dragons are super lame and are for little fantasy boys who never played football but can recognize good artwork when I see it. Nice art Willis.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Hijack in progress...


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't have any tattoos but I can appreciate the work on others. 
WILL very nice work, it always feels good to be good at something.:thumbup:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Really Cool work. Where you do work out of. I might be instrested in getting my daughters name on me. 

Do you work on drunk folks. I have been threatening to get my wife smashed and get "propery of Joey" on her chest. JK


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> Really Cool work. Where you do work out of. I might be instrested in getting my daughters name on me.
> 
> Do you work on drunk folks. I have been threatening to get my wife smashed and get "propery of Joey" on her chest. JK


yeah you get"propery of joey" and she is gonna kick ur butt


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I might be instrested in getting my daughters name on me.


Why? Do you think it will keep you from forgetting her name?:whistling:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I talk alot of shit online. I dont think she would kick my butt but I do think that "shot fired" would be the call the sheriffs office responds to. 

Anyways Will how can I contact you about getting some work done. Your tats look great.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Why? Do you think it will keep you from forgetting her name?:whistling:


Why not? Seems fitting since they are permanent.


----------



## Cap'n Davey1 (Jun 18, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> Watch out Davey, Will might call you bad names for asking simple questions.


It's more than Will JoeZ.

You'd think these folks would appreciate this forum enough to (want) to abide by the rules and forum policy.... and respect the other forum members. This, evidently, is not the case. It seems chaos and disorder are the order. If that is the way they run their vessels (if they even own one), I'm glad I'm not onboard :blink:

Cap'n Out.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

you don't see a problem with hijacking someone's thread to raise an issue out of something that shouldn't be an issue at all? way to respect that forum member capt. no one cares. the admins, the members who have been around more than a couple months, no one. chaos and disorder... seriously? you got OCD or somethin?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cap'n Davey said:


> It's more than Will JoeZ.
> 
> You'd think these folks would appreciate this forum enough to (want) to abide by the rules and forum policy.... and respect the other forum members. This, evidently, is not the case. It seems chaos and disorder are the order. If that is the way they run their vessels (if they even own one), I'm glad I'm not onboard :blink:
> 
> Cap'n Out.


Go crawl back under your rock troll!:spam::ban:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Forum Rules*

Another forum to which I belong will ban members for useless flaming. Really, I didn't see the problem of asking Desperado what Dr. he works under. It did seem to rile him up though. One thing about Tats, they are forever. That is the reason I never got one. As for the artists, they should just have some state/national acredited course and some rigid rules instead of being saddled with having to be supervised by a Doc.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

.......


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

_*Again... Nice work Will, ignore it.*_


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I didn't see the problem of asking Desperado what Dr. he works under. It did seem to rile him up though.


That's just Will's way of typing on the forum. It's also the reason he has such a hard time on forums. When he does it......it makes him look like a AssHat.

He's been doing it for years.....

I didn't see the problem with the "Simple Question" either.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> That's just Will's way of typing on the forum. It's also the reason he has such a hard time on forums. When he does it......it makes him look like a AssHat.
> 
> He's been doing it for years.....
> 
> I didn't see the problem with the "Simple Question" either.


Of course you didnt bobby.Cause thats just you.Bobby next time you post up pictures of your work ill ask you if you performed the work in a proper commercial zoned area and ask you for your spray booth credentials of all the crap you spray in your home garage as well as your at home commercial business license for your "side projects".It was joe's way of stirring shit but of course you didnt see it that way.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope.....Just honestly thought is was a honest question that he had.

But really didn't care one way or the other.

Keep typing buddy.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> Nope.....Just honestly thought is was a honest question that he had.
> 
> But really didn't care one way or the other.
> 
> Keep typing buddy.


You cared enough to chime in with your 2 cents.You already stated you dont like tats wich is usually the only comments you leave on my threads so wich is it?Do you care or dont you.I wasnt selling tattoos or advertising.I was just showing some of my work to others who are interested in this sort of thing.If you honestly cared less you wouldnt even respond.Maybe you are looking to get a tattoo just to chicken shit or scared of needles and maybe looking for some encouragement.Ill be happy to answer any other questions you might have.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

:starwars:

like the work man


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> But really didn't care one way or the other.


I was speaking of Joe's question.

Keep typing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work Desperado. Don't sweat the small shit. Davey is going to save the forum for us all. Just set back and watch him work.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, the only reason I come on here anymore is to read these threads of people attacking each other one after the other. Makes for a good laugh every now and then. It's almost as good as the comments on the NWFL dailynews website. Why can't we just all get along?


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks good Will. Can't wait to see what you come up with design wise for mine. Ummm...or did you forget about me? :whistling:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

auguy7777 said:


> Man, the only reason I come on here anymore is to read these threads of people attacking each other one after the other. Makes for a good laugh every now and then. It's almost as good as the comments on the NWFL dailynews website. Why can't we just all get along?


Let me get this straight. First you say *"...Man, the only reason I come on here anymore is to read these threads of people attacking each other one after the other...*" and then you ask *"...Why can't we just all get along?..." *Does the word "hypocrite" ring a bell?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

lol, extactly. point made. I was being serious when I asked why can't we just all get along. You didn't have to attack me, I didn't attack anyone. Not my style.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This is short bus special right here.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> This is short bus special right here.


speaking from experience joe???


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> This is short bus special right here.


And your in the front seat behind the bus driver


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

capt davey,u need a good lay so u can have something better to do with your hands than a fishing forum,guzzle it and enjoy.later pff,this site damn sure aint what it used to be.and for all the soon to come comments about go away,bite me short bus guys,keep licking the window and i will keep waving.goodnight!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

nice work. i have a tat drawn up that i would like to get inked in. pm me and let me know your info and how you operate please


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice work Desperado. Don't sweat the small shit. Davey is going to save the forum for us all. Just set back and watch him work.


You know, you guys keep slamming Cap' N Davey but he is right. When someone comes on here and wants to go thru the fishing/boating section then that is what he is after. I see absolutely nothing wrong with him or anyone esle politely asking to put posts in the right category. Can you please tell me what is wrong with that?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> You know, you guys keep slamming Cap' N Davey but he is right. When someone comes on here and wants to go thru the fishing/boating section then that is what he is after. I see absolutely nothing wrong with him or anyone esle politely asking to put posts in the right category. Can you please tell me what is wrong with that?


 This is what I was refering to http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f62/suggestions-26780/

As for him whining and crying about everything else that he deems wrong, well that's funny to me also. He bitches about post being in the wrong place while hijacking other people's threads with his bitching and complaining. The suggestions thread is a classic though. I think Will hit the nail on the head. that's a new form of low.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*tats*

I second lobsterman. I don't have a problem with tattoos. My grandsons have them, and I don't have a problem with promoting a persons work, but another forum would be more appropriate in keeping with a well organized web site, as is suggested by the administrator.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> This is what I was refering to http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f62/suggestions-26780/
> 
> As for him whining and crying about everything else that he deems wrong, well that's funny to me also. He bitches about post being in the wrong place while hijacking other people's threads with his bitching and complaining. The suggestions thread is a classic though. I think Will hit the nail on the head. that's a new form of low.


I understand what you are talking about, but he is correct, if the posts were in the right place then cruising down the line in a said topic would be gravy train. You, I hope can see where he is coming from on that issue?


----------



## Cap'n Davey1 (Jun 18, 2010)

***


----------



## Cap'n Davey1 (Jun 18, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> This is what I was refering to http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f62/suggestions-26780/
> 
> As for him whining and crying about everything else that he deems wrong, well that's funny to me also. He bitches about post being in the wrong place while hijacking other people's threads with his bitching and complaining. The suggestions thread is a classic though. I think Will hit the nail on the head. that's a new form of low.


I guess this needs repeating here also.

JLW1972... Blow it out your arse! 

The defensive, over-reactive responses to a simple question "What does this have to do with fishing?" and "Shouldn't this be in off topic?", demonstrate the immaturity of what (seems) to be the bulk of PFF posters. Who would have thought such a simple question would have hailed such a sh*t storm? Certainly not me. :no: You were right JoeZ!!! 

I mean really. What part of 'please keep it related to fishing and boating' don't you understand? Do they have to write it in crayon? General Discussion is (not) for general discussion on tupperware, tonka toys, tiddley-winks or tattoos... it specifically pleads you to keep it 'fishing related'. That's all I pointed out. The amount of energy spent trying to justify a simple mistake or boldly stating 'we do what we want', is astounding. Sorry I brought it up!

Sorry to have disturbed the 'best place to eat' and of course (desperate's) precious 'tattoo' threads. Boo Hoo. Post it on the right board and you won't have that problem to begin with. A simple "hey, you're right, sorry'... would have sufficed. Instead, take a look at all the dribble spewed. Way to welcome people in!

All of you who have gotten your panties in a twist... go change your diapers and get over it!

Of course if the owner/ operator doesn't give a hoot... then it may be time to jump ship...



Cap'n out. 



__________________


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Cap'n Davey said:


> I guess this needs repeating here also.
> 
> JLW1972... Blow it out your arse!
> 
> ...


 Cmon Davey boy, don't leave. You entertain me. We need you here or the forum will never survive. PLEEEEASE.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Cap'n Davey said:


> I guess this needs repeating here also.
> 
> JLW1972... Blow it out your arse!
> 
> ...


LOL the only one crying and whining is your dumbass.You have already stooped to the low of digging up two year old threads and talking to old mods who happen to actually be friends of mine and calling them out here when they are not even part of this forum.Your reaching out man in all hopes that someone will actually give a mooses tit and cry with you.You have derailed several threads here in an effort to get your who gives a shit point accross.If it was that big a deal just send it in a PM or add another topic.Your going about it the wrong way.Head over to the GCFC where there owner micro manages all there post and topics and keeps all of his members in constant check of the rules.you will fit right in.They contantly remind each other of "we dont do that around here"
This Forum has been this way ever since i have been here.Probably long before you bought that POS single engine center console gas guzzler and had someone teach your yuppie periwinkle ass how to bottom fish.Just sit back and relax and stop trying to run shit here.We have managed to make best of this forum long before you got here.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Cap'n Davey said:


> I guess this needs repeating here also.
> 
> JLW1972... Blow it out your arse!
> 
> ...


 And quit derailing threads Asshole.


----------



## LloydC (Aug 17, 2010)

Tatoos are so cool


----------

